# Frank Miller: Dark Knight Returns trailer



## Brian G Turner (Dec 4, 2013)

Never even knew this existed - an animated film of the Frank Miller graphic novel, Dark Knight Returns:






It comes in 2 Blu-Rays, part 1 and part 2.

And my Xmas list has already gone to Santa! Sob!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 5, 2013)

Should I move this thread to Graphic Novels and Comics? 

Btw, have ordered - let's see if this story is as awesome on the screen as in the graphic novel.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 17, 2013)

These have been out for a while (at least in region 1). I have both parts and have to say that I enjoyed them very much. 

You might also want to check out 'Under The Red Hood' - another pretty decent Batman animation.


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 17, 2013)

​ 




I said:


> Should I move this thread to Graphic Novels and Comics?
> 
> Btw, have ordered - let's see if this story is as awesome on the screen as in the graphic novel.


 
I didn't know this existed either. I read the graphic novel, and the animated story looks very close to the book. I'd like to see this animated Batman treat.

You could move this to the "Batman" section too.

Thanks for the info I, Brian.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 17, 2013)

I watched this at the weekend - a very faithful film of the graphic novel. 

The art work is totally in keeping with the style, and while there are a few small tweaks, they are more an issue of tidying, I think. 

For example, when the Joker kills the studio audience, in the film you do not see the Joker riding the dolls above the bodies, and there's no "Zex, zex, zex!" guest.

The story does have it's flaws, which show on the screen - for example, there must have been a few thousand rounds shot at the Batman, and only a single bullet hits. 

But any flaws are simply due to a 25 year old story looking a little dated by the very media that were inspired by, and followed it. 

So while it's good, it no longer seems quite so revolutionary in context with more modern Batman storytelling - heck, storytelling in general.


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 18, 2013)

Dated, and not that great? Ah, well, I'll check it out anyway. I'm curious. I'm sure it can't possibly be any worst then those Batman cartoons from 1968. Thanks for the review.​


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2013)

What I mean by dated is simply that in 1986 it was a revolutionary book - no one had ever seen a Batman like this.

Since then we've had the darker films, not least the Nolan franchise, so what I mean by "dated" is simply that the story doesn't potentially have the same impact it originally had.

Probably bad choice of words on my part - still very enjoyable.


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 18, 2013)

You're fine, I knew what you meant. _The Dark Knight Returns_, is an old graphic novel. However, there are so many excellent Batman stories, that if it were me making an animated tale, I would have chosen a much older (maybe even forgotten) story, with a "Neal Adams" style of art.

But that's just me.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 18, 2013)

You guys might also want to check out the animated *Batman Year One *if you haven't already.

I liked it

There's also *Batman Gotham Knight *which I didn't like so much.


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 18, 2013)

Howdy Foxbat

Upon your recommendation, I watched a teaser trailer to _Batman Year One_. It does look interesting. And, I did see _Batman Gotham Knight_, not bad. I like the different art styles in that anthology.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 19, 2013)

Starbeast said:


> I did see _Batman Gotham Knight_, not bad. I like the different art styles in that anthology.


 
I agree the art was pretty good. Perhaps the reason it didn't really grab me it was the fact that it was an anthology and (I felt) a bit disconnected in a way.


----------

